# December doves



## Fitch (Dec 10, 2003)

I've dove hunted over our cornfield earlier in october, but I'm not sure if the doves stick around through the winter. Is the hunting better or worse later in the season? Could I still try to use decoys?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

are you hunting in ND? If so, be sure to wear tennis shoes so you can outrun the CO--the season closed on Oct 26.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Fitch, our season closed down here on Nov 9, but we had doves sitting right on the X in our goose spread last Sunday. They would come in and land right next to the decoys all day. Too bad the season was closed. They were driving the dog crazy.


----------



## Fitch (Dec 10, 2003)

Good one Qwack, but I'll be hunting in Virginia, the season comes in on dec. 31 to jan 10. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Fitch, I would say use Big Foot's, just be sure to leave a pocket for them to sit down. One landed about 2 foot from my Migrator. The camo must have been the key.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Fitch,

When did VA start splitting their dove season? I lived there during the 1997 season and I think it was the standard Sept-Oct dove season back then.

I read an article about a guy who swore it worked well to take a rolled up pair of grey socks and toss them up in the air when there were doves flying in the area. He claimed the socks looked like a landing dove and that it attracted the other doves in the area. I was going to try it but I figured I would spend more time looking for my socks on the ground then looking for doves in the air.

Good luck!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

That's really funny quack. I guess it would work. I can see it now, one guy flagging and the other throwing socks in the air. You might need a laundry bag full of gray socks so you don't run out. If the birds are really flying, I bet you could go through a large bag of socks in no time.


----------



## NCHunter (Dec 20, 2003)

We have a split season here in NC; the one in Sept, a short one in Nov, and the one from Dec 17 to Jan 15. I nearly missed all concentrating on deer. As far as the dove being around, we are surrounded by soybeam fields(harvested, obviously) and a solitary tobacco field. There are a bunch that like to hang out in the tobacco field and feast on beans. I went out a little yesterday morning, and am going tomorrow. Only got 2 today, but mostly because I don't know what I'm doing .....still learning the tricks. :-?


----------

